# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  У Torrents.ru забрали домен

## ALEX(XX)

Использование домена крупнейшего в СНГ файлообменного портала - Torrents.ru - было остановлено по требованию прокуратуры Москвы. Об этом сегодня сообщила администрация портала в объявлении, на которое ведет адрес Torrents.ru.

Приводим текст объявления без изменений: 
_



			
				Сегодня (18 февраля 2010 года) компанией "Ру-Центр" (Москва, Ленинградский проспект, д.74, корп.4, тел +7 (495) 994-46-01 +7 (495) 737-06-01, www.nic.ru ) без предупреждения, и какого либо уведомления было приостановлено делегирование домена TORRENTS.RU. По информации из "Ру-Центра" "Делегирование домена TORRENTS.RU приостановлено на основании Постановления следственного отдела по Чертановскому району Прокуратуры г.Москвы от 16.02.2010г"

В "Ру-Центр" направлен соответствующий запрос, однако, весьма вероятно, что выяснение обстоятельств займет некоторое время, в течение которого адрес torrents.ru будет недоступен.

В связи с этим мы вынуждены были в срочном порядке сменить доменное имя на rutracker.org.

Технически, это означает что для продолжения обмена информацией вам необходимо сменить адреса трекеров в уже скачанных торрент-файлах с bt.torrents.ru на bt.rutracker.org, (вместо bt может быть bt2, bt3 и bt4) либо скачать эти торрент файлы заново ( в них уже будет новый адрес трекера).

Все остальные ссылки на форуме будут изменены автоматически, однако возможно вам потребуется заного ввести логин и пароль при входе на форум, чтобы броузер запомнил новый адрес.

Работоспособность форума будет восстановлена в течении часа пока мы произведем необходимые изменения.

18 февраля 2010 года, 15:20
			
		

_

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Наумов_В

Популярный российский торрент-трекер torrents.ru днем в четверг, 18 февраля, перестал работать. Как говорится в сообщении на "зеркале" сайта по адресу rutracker.org, компания "Ру-Центр", регистрирующая доменные имена в русскоязычном сегменте интернета, по неизвестным причинам приостановила делегирование домена torrents.ru.  Администрация трекера отмечает, что никаких уведомлений не получала и никаких долгов перед "Ру-Центром" за использование домена не имела. Регистратору был направлен запрос о причинах блокировки домена.  В настоящее время torrents.ru перенаправляет на "зеркало" сайта, на котором размещено только сообщение о выходе торрент-трекера из строя и инструкции для работы с временным адресом. Ожидается, что форум трекера заработает в полном объеме примерно в 16:20 по московскому времени.  Torrents.ru является крупнейшим русскоязычным торрент-трекером. Он неоднократно сталкивался с претензиями от правообладателей размещенного с помощью трекера контента, но в большинстве случаев все подобные конфликты разрешались в частном порядке. Связано ли отключение сайта с вопросами авторских прав, не сообщается.

http://lenta.ru/news/2010/02/18/trackers/

----------


## aintrust

> P.S.:Не берусь утверждать со 100% вероятностью как у других, но у меня перестал открываться и отвечать на какие либо запросы и rutracker.org


Уже ожил...

----------


## Damien

> но у меня перестал открываться и отвечать на какие либо запросы и rutracker.org


то ли обеспокоенные рутрекерцы слишком много флудили не то - досили их. Лень 30 страниц читать. Сейчас - rutracker.org - открывается.

В отместку теперь плохо открывается:

http://www.1c.ru

----------


## Наумов_В

> то ли обеспокоенные рутрекерцы слишком много флудили


Вполне возможно ,только на одном Хабрахабре статей 15 уже про это.

----------


## valho

Там линукс качал, вот бяки  :Sad: 
Видел там всякое барахло (от 1с и прочее) но они ведь убирали это, один раз встретил игрушку сталкер, но под другим названием чтоб не спалили...

----------


## Matias

Вообще-то одна тема про трекер уже создана.
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=71631

----------


## rdog

Причиной прекращения деятельности домена torrents.ru[/URL], используемого крупнейшим торрент-трекером России, послужила вовсе не одна из широчайшего ассортимента киноновинок в отвратительном CAMrip'е (общепринятое обозначение фильма, снятого на видеокамеру в кинотеатре) или музыкальных произведений, а известная многим студентам программа Autоdesk AutoCAD.
http://www.utro.ru/articles/2010/02/19/874749.shtml

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

*СКП назвал причину закрытия Torrents.ru*

Следственный комитет при прокуратуре РФ по Москве приостановил делегирование домена крупнейшего российского торрент-трекера torrents.ru в связи с расследованием уголовного дела по факту незаконного использования объектов авторского права (часть 2 статьи 146 УК РФ). Об этом говорится в заявлении, опубликованном на официальном сайте СКП РФ. Домен torrents.ru прекратил работу днем в четверг, 18 февраля. 
*По данным следствия, 26 января 2010 года житель Москвы "записал на жесткий диск ЭВМ" нелицензионную русскую версию программы AutoCAD компании Autodesk. За это он получил денежное вознаграждение в размере 1,5 тысячи рублей. В заявлении СКП отмечается, что стоимость лицензионной версии программы составляет более 106 тысяч рублей.* 

Во время расследования этого дела было установлено, что контрафактные копии различных программ распространялись посредством сайта torrents.ru. В результате этого были нарушены права целого ряда компаний, среди которых Autodesk и "1С". Следователи приняли меры для "предотвращения совершения подобных преступлений", и на время проведения предварительного следствия приостановили делегирование домена torrents.ru. 

В заявлении, опубликованном на "зеркале" сайта по адресу rutracker.org, отмечается, что компания "Ру-Центр", регистрирующая доменные имена в рунете, не уведомила администрацию трекера о прекращении делегирования домена. В настоящее время на сайте размещена инструкция для работы с новым адресом. 

В пресс-службе компании "Ру-Центр" сообщили, что делегирование доменного имени torrents.ru приостановлено по решению следственного отдела прокуратуры по Чертановскому району города Москвы. При этом не уточняется, когда работа домена будет возобновлена. 

Сайт torrents.ru, на котором зарегистрировано свыше 4 миллионов активных пользователей, считается крупнейшим российским торрент-трекером. Ранее администрация сайта неоднократно сталкивалась с претензиями по поводу нарушения авторских прав. 

http://lenta.ru/news/2010/02/19/cause/

Короче, спалились они из-за барыги, пойманого на контрольной закупке, и пытающегося прикрыть собственную задницу.

----------


## Lexxus

> По данным следствия, 26 января 2010 года житель Москвы "записал на жесткий диск ЭВМ" нелицензионную русскую версию программы AutoCAD компании Autodesk. За это он получил денежное вознаграждение в размере 1,5 тысячи рублей.


Ого, за это уже платят?
А за свободный софт? у меня на компе много чего установлено  :Smiley:  Например audacious, mplayer, VLC, wormux, OpenOffice, GIMP, Blender, AcetoneISO и т.д.
Согласен для начала на 3 тыс. руб. налом. Вынь да положь  :Smiley: 

Обещаю в дальнейшем устанавливать софт )))

P.S. И с чего они решили, что софт не лицензионный? Кто-то просто купил лицензию и выложил - в этом ничего нет.

P.P.S. Покажите мне человека, кто в своей жизни ничего себе не притырил, хочу взглянуть в эти лживые глаза

----------


## Макcим

Их хотят подставить. ИМХО это самый чистый и честный трекер, а также очень посещаемый.

----------


## Damien

> Их хотят подставить


у меня после прочтения новости сложилось другое мнение. Их хотят - закрыть.

----------


## Lexxus

*Damien*, а состав преступления какой?

Ниче, ща уедет Эштон Катчер, и ДАМ снова выложит на торренте Windows 7  :Smiley:  и все вернется на круги своя.





> записал на жесткий диск ЭВМ" нелицензионную русскую версию программы AutoCAD компании Autodesk


Я тоже пират, я записал русскую версию AutoCAD на листке:



 :lol:

----------


## Matias

Статья по теме.

----------


## SDA

Тот же lib.rus.ec сломался (хотя в режиме чтения можно скопировать любую книгу) зато параллельно открылся клон Флибуста,  чему я очень рад. То же самое происходит и у  Torrents.ru. Наши ублюдочные  российские копирасты обломятся. Ну я так надеюсь. По крайней мере всякие гей -парады обламываются. Тонкий намек  :Smiley:

----------


## Kuzz

*"1С" выражает недоумение в связи с последними событиями вокруг Torrents.ru*

Заслуживающий доверия источник в фирме "1С" сообщил iToday.ru следующее. Первое: фирма "1С" принципиально против того, чтобы цифровой контент, защищенный авторским правом, распространялся посредством торрент-трекеров. Такова принципиальная позиция компании, которой она последовательно придерживается. Второе: в 2007 году фирмой "1С" и администрацией Torrents.ru были достигнуты договоренности о соблюдении прав на интеллектуальную собственность, в соответствии с которыми администрация Torrents.ru предоставила "1С" права на удаление из файлообмена программных продуктов производства "1С". Поэтому "1С" не понимает причин нынешних событий, связанных с прекращением делегирования домена torrents.ru.

uinc.ru

----------


## digitally uknown

а зачем же они завели хост опять в России??
И опять же- и Adobe and other company договорились с ними....Хотят вообще всех пользователей р2р сетей забанить от инета вообще!!!Ужас!!!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> Их хотят подставить. ИМХО это самый чистый и честный трекер, а также очень посещаемый.


Хотя скрипты оттуда выполняются, правда ведь не они виноваты, да???
Кстати вопрос- на NNM-club есть сборки Виндовс, выполненные Зверь и Co, которые ставятся без всяких кряков и серийников,- а он получил три награды от Майкрософт...Это как сочетается??

----------


## VV2006

> на NNM-club есть сборки Виндовс, выполненные Зверь и Co, которые ставятся без всяких кряков и серийников,- а он получил три награды от Майкрософт...


 Э-э... А кто из них на кого работает?

----------


## Vadim_SVN

Милиция будет закрывать файлообменные Интернет-ресурсы типа torrents.ru «и бороться с их создателями», заявил зам. начальника ГУВД по Москве по экономической безопасности генерал-лейтенант Виктор Васильев. «Нашей задачей является пресечение деятельности создателей подобных ресурсов», — считает господин Васильев.

18 февраля 2010 г. по требованию Следственного комитета при прокуратуре РФ по Москве, компания «Ру-Центр» приостановила делегирование домена torrents.ru. В тот же день ресурс заработал по новому адресу — rutracker.org. Представители регистратора «Ру-Центр» так и не смогли внятно объяснить, почему они приостановили делегирование домена torrents.ru. Ответственность за случившееся в «Ру-Центре» пытаются переложить на прокуратуру, которая, по их мнению, «перегнула палку».

Вслед за torrents.ru зону «.RU» покинули торрент uniongang.ru (который теперь размещается по адресу uniongang.tv) и kinofans-club.ru (перебрался на kinofans.tv).

Многие эксперты в области защиты авторских прав опасаются, что такая борьба правоохранительных органов с файлообменниками обернется «пирровой победой». Милиция, разумеется, отрапортует о закрытии торрентов в зоне «.RU», и искоренении пиратства в Рунете. Однако на деле трекеры просто переедут на зарубежные домены и хостинги (что, собственно, уже происходит), которые будут недосягаемы для ГУВД по Москве. При этом лояльные к правообладателям файлообменные ресурсы, ранее блокировавшие по требованиям правообладателей раздачи, в ходе эмиграции могут утратить эту самую лояльность.

Источник: Телеком блог

----------


## Neo-473

и к чему приведет рвение закрыть торренты?Только к новым проблемам.
Их способ решения этой проблемы,мягко говоря,не удовлетворителен..
Ну закроют,им то что,они снова переедут.И так будет до бесконечности?

----------

